# IUD not IUI query...



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Wonder if anyone can answer my wee query... had a hysteroscopy done on 30 Jan, part of which involved cons inserting IUD coil 'to hold things in place'. Supposed to be in for just 6 weeks but won't be seeing cons again for him to remove it until 3 May AF has paid me one brief appearance since op. (AF usually visits me bang on every 28 days!!!) Boobs feel tender these past few days. Am baffled as to what is going on as I've never had IUD inserted before...


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Justone

My friend had IUI fitted about 1 year ago and she doesn't have AF anymore.  She will get cramps and bloated but no bleed.  So I think it is normal for AF to disappear or be really light.

Boo
xx


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks Boo333    
 arrived with a vengeance and was particularly nasty     for a few days! It was as if she wanted to make up for lost time!    
Hope all well with you!


----------

